# My latest Mini-ITX builds



## alucasa (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello, guys.

I haven't posted a new build log for years. But decided to put on this one. My new case will be *Lian Li PC-Q33*. I have a habit of choosing a case before ordering anything else so that I can plan its internal layout, so the case arrived first. Others parts are on their ways but this build won't be complete until January due to holiday season getting in the way of shipping.

Before I begin, allow me to introduce my babies.







 

I run two rigs by me. One is my main rig in my system spec which is housed in Corsair Obsidian Series 250D. It's got i7 4770s, 760 gtx, 8gb ram, ssd + hdd powered by Silverstone SFX 450w.

My second is my media rig which also serves as a storage unit.







It has an OS SSD + 4 2TB HDDs. CPU is i3-4130 w/ 8gb ram. It's got Silverstone SFX 450w.

And here is my laptop which I primarily use for rendering. When I render and I need to use my main rig for something else, the rendering job falls onto her. And when I do long renders which may take over a day, I render on this laptop.








Yeh, yeh, I am or was a huge fan of Resonance of fate.


You can probably tell my main rig is fine. So, why do I upgrade?  Well, I am not exactly upgrading. I am planning to have a dedicated desktop machine for rendering. Since Blender is supposed on Unix, I will use Fedora on it later. My laptop has i7 4710mq, it does the job decently but it does concern me that I am using a laptop at its full capacity for days at time to render.
Besides, I haven't built anything ever since I built my main rig about 2 years ago, so I've got this itches on my fingers.
Basically, I wanna build something and here I come.

On *Lian Li PC-Q33*,



I love aluminum cases. Brushed aluminum looks and feels exquisite. And when it comes to pure aluminum cases like Lian Li's, I always always choose silver version. This is not the first Lian Li case I purchased. I think this one is 5th or 6th Lian Li cases I've purchased over the years. All of them have been Mini - Itx cases.








There are some things I learned after building numerous ITX builds.

The first thing is that you should never use a full ATX PSU in ITX cases even if such cases are designed to take them. The problem with ATX PSU is that their cables are ridiculously long and the unit itself is unnecessarily big.
For past 5  years, I've always used Silverstone SFX 450w PSU in ITX builds. Its small size and half length cables mean that cable management becomes much more manageable.

So far, the case seems to be satisfactory. It has a very similar internal design as Corsair Obsidian Series 250D but it's much narrower but taller.






While I don't have any other components in hands yet, I do have the new CPU, i7 6700. This is non-K version. I took my hands off OCing years ago and don't plan to OC at all. Besides, I like the TDP on i7 6700. It's only 65w.

Below are components that are on its way.

*1. Mobo will be MSI H110I Pro LGA 1151*: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130901&_ga=1.120656200.1979921361.1444791091

Why H110 chipset? Well, Z170 chipset would be waste of extra 100 CAD for me. I actually wanted to go for H170 chipset but didn't like my choices. I did research on chipset differences and I won't be missing out on anything even if I go for H110. Furthermore, this MSI mobo has got a M.2 socket despite of being only H110 chipset. The M.2 socket along with its cheap price and good placements of inputs sealed the deal.

PSU, USB3, Header jumpers, CPU 4-pin plug, they are all located on edge of the mobo.

*2. My main drive will be Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB M.2 SSD*.
I used to buy only 120/128 GB SSDs but with SSD price gone down so much, I'd like to go for 250GB for peace of mind. There were times I filled up my OS drive.

I am choosing M.2 format because it will save me from using 2 cables.

I always use 2 more HDDs. They will be just cheapo 1TB laptop HDDs I could grab. They will be installed in ICY DOCK EZ-Fit Lite ( http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994162 ) and get into a single 3.25 space.

*3. CPU cooler will be Thermaltake CLP0556-D 92mm Gravity i2* : http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106250&_ga=1.15415798.1979921361.1444791091

I was using 1U height cooler on i7 4770s fine for years. So, I assume this cooler will be more than enough. It should be an improvement actually. 

*4. Short SATA cables.*
I ordered a pair of 3 inch and 6 inch sata cables. 3 inch should be enough but just in case. Short SATA cables are a must in tight Itx builds.

*5. Replacing 120mm fan in the Lian Li case.*
I will replace it with DEEPCOOL Gamer Storm GS 120: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856012
It's a slim fan. That's the only reason I am getting it.

*6. Silverstone SFX 450w PSU*
Small PSU, short cables, modular = easier cable management. I will need only 4 cables. The main power. CPU power, a single SATA power, and a GPU cable.

*7. GPU: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 960 DirectX 12 GV-N960OC-4GD*: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125802

My current 760 serves me no problem but its 2GB Vram has given me issue in CUDA rendering. Basically, 2gb ain't enough, so I am going for 4gb ver. I also love the fact that 960 GTX is rated at 120w while 760 GTX is rated at 170. Sorry, AMD fans. I can't use AMD due to needing CUDA.


*8. RAM: G.SKILL NT Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4*
I've never found a need for faster / good ram, so I am getting the cheapest compatible ram I can find, which is http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231960


GAWD, that was long. I will update once more components arrive...

Lastly, the new rig will be named Da Silva (The Silver).


----------



## alucasa (Dec 21, 2015)

ROLF, one of my packages left Mississauga (30 minutes away from my location) on last Tuesday (15) and arrived today (21)...

Good job, Canadapost. You fail hard. Granted, this is a busy holiday period, but it was shipped half an hour away from my home. Might as well let ants carry them and they've been here faster.





I am waiting for more packages to arrive...


Anyhow, since I got the PSU and a fan, I decided to work on it a little.



 
You can see how much extra space you gain with a SFX PSU. In small cases, this PSU is a must-have.



 


 
This is after I added all cables I needed. The SFX PSU's half-length cable will also benefit cable management hugely later. There are also ample spaces on top of PSU where I could stick more cables in for management.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 22, 2015)

Mobo and heatsink have arrived.

I guess this is it for a bit since Christmas is coming. I am considering re-using my current 760 GTX since other than the power usage, there aren't much improvements.








By chipset, H110 does not offer M.2 slot but this one does. I guess the M.2 is hooked up to sata. I will see when RAM gets here so that I can boot.
One of main reasons I chose this mobo is placements of power sockets, USB3, and front panel header. They are all located on edge which will make cable management easier. I will be using only 2 sata ports, so I can safely ignore the other two that are seated behind RAM slots.
I will be using its M.2 slot and 2 sata ports, so 3 drives.

In mini itx builds, I don't tend to go for crazily wide and tall heatsinks. Such heatsinks obstruct motherboard access severely on small mobo like ITX. So, I chose Intel-like heatsink but taller for better heat management. Makes life easier later on when I get to get dust out.

My current rig is using GELID Solutions Slim Silence i-Plus which is 1U height. It does its job but does get loud at full load, so hopefully this one will be quieter.
I do like the new heatsink retention screws which are supported by springs.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 25, 2015)

Most of parts are here. The missing parts are Samsung EVO 850 M.2 250GB & a 1TB WD blue laptop HDD.

So, I figured I'd assemble the rig and see if it boots.













The build was quick. It took me only 15 minutes to get everything installed. I think I may be able to install the M.2 without taking the mobo off. Instead, I think I can take PSU off and install it from there.

The rig will have 2 SSD. One for OS and the other for my apps. The third drive will be 1TB mechanical hard drive to store things.

And I got the rig ready to boot up for the first time.














So far, everything looks good. Just waiting for the last two parts to complete it ... The waiting game.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 26, 2015)

I put the rig through a torture test on Christmas day. The test was done with a big render. All 8 threads were on 100%.

It lasted full 24 hours. Nothing melted down. No crash. So, the system is stable.

CPU temp maxed out at 85c which is about what I'd expect from a small case with a small cooler. My main rig has about the same temp range (80c ~ 90c), so it's alright. Tjunction is 100c. Idle temp was 30 ~ 35c.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2015)

It's unusual to see that the rear fan is being used as an intake fan.  Was that intentional?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2015)

alucasa said:


> I am planning to have a dedicated desktop machine for rendering.





alucasa said:


> CPU temp maxed out at 85c


IMHO, 85C for that build, for a Skylake CPU, for what it's intended usage is, and in December, is a fail.  The stock HSF is perfectly adequate for the non-"K" CPU's and I actually wonder if the stock Intel HSF would not have worked as well or even better. There's no reason not to go with one of the excellent 92mm heatpipe coolers that are available. (except their availability in CA)  If only you could get your hands on a CRYORIG M9i.  Even the CRYORIG C7 would do nicely.
Because I like quiet builds, I would have gone for the SILVERSTONE SX500-LG with its Silent running 120mm fan.
Edit:


t_ski said:


> It's unusual to see that the rear fan is being used as an intake fan.  Was that intentional?


My guess: Because it's the only filtered intake?  Filters are visible on the other systems in the pictures.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 26, 2015)

t_ski said:


> It's unusual to see that the rear fan is being used as an intake fan.  Was that intentional?



Yeah, it was intentional. I placed a filter there since the case didn't have any filters to begin with.



thebluebumblebee said:


> IMHO, 85C for that build, for a Skylake CPU, for what it's intended usage is, and in December, is a fail.  The stock HSF is perfectly adequate for the non-"K" CPU's and I actually wonder if the stock Intel HSF would not have worked as well or even better. There's no reason not to go with one of the excellent 92mm heatpipe coolers that are available. (except their availability in CA)  If only you could get your hands on a CRYORIG M9i.  Even the CRYORIG C7 would do nicely.
> Because I like quiet builds, I would have gone for the SILVERSTONE SX500-LG with its Silent running 120mm fan.



Pretty much all of my builds in the past years had CPU temp range of 80 ~ 90. The important thing is that the temp is stable in that range. I've never had a rig breaking down because of the temp.
I understand the uneasiness that comes with the temp but those temp is fine. Even my current rig hovers 90c during full rendering. Not once has it shut down because of the temp.

Arguably, the temp could go up when I add a GPU but I am comfortable with 90c.

The reason I did not use the stock cooler is I dislike the clip install mechanism.

There was another cooler I considered which is ARCTIC Freezer i11 .


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2015)

alucasa said:


> There was another cooler I considered which is ARCTIC Freezer i11 .


That heatsink would probably been much better.  This one works well, too and is 92mm based:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220061&cm_re=ar02-_-35-220-061-_-Product

This one costs quite a bit more, but works very well, too:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...TCH&Description=Noctua+NH-D9L&N=-1&isNodeId=1

High heat levels will reduce the lifespan in the long run, but in the short run will cause throttling.  That might slow your renders down a bit.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 26, 2015)

Temp within the spec range does not cause any noticeable degradation, at least not in a decade. As long as the rig is not suffocating, there will not be an issue.

The reason I did not choose tall cooler was that it was going to cause conflict of air flow due to the rear fan being so close. With flat and short cooler, the fan will below air downwards with the rear fan rushing fresh air into the case. With a tall one, it gets a little tricky.

It's worth while to consider that a tall cooler fan and the rear fan are going to be pretty close no matter which direction I place it. So, I prefer flat and shorter coolers in this setup.
Or I suppose I could just take the rear fan out and use a tall cooler to blow air out of the case.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey? What the fu...

I was looking into my storage room to see if there was anything I could use and found two frigging low profile coolers !

Both of them frigging BRAND NEW ! 
When did I buy these? Must be years ago.

... Why did I buy that cooler? Dang it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 26, 2015)

Legendary PSU in this build, it's a awesome one had one myself i gave away when i build a computer to a friend, and i had the 600watt version i sold bcs i had to admit it, my SeaSonic psu stays couldn't get myself to change it tbh.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, this is better. The cooler was a pain to install though. I see why I tucked it away.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2015)

I like that much better.  I would have suggested going with the Scythe myself


----------



## alucasa (Jan 1, 2016)

So, all parts arrived.

But the motherboard would not detect the Samsung Evo M.2 SSD 250gb. Updating BIOS and nothing. In the end, I installed Windows on EVO 250gb 2.5 inch to see if I can get it recognize some other way.

In the end, nope. Nothing. I am sending the SSD away for refund.

I added another 8gb RAM, so the system has 16gb RAM now.

The temp on full load appears to be the same as before without GPU, so that's a good sign. The overall rig is quieter than my previous one due to having one less fan.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 3, 2016)

I will continue my journal for my rendering rig here.

So, with my main rig updated to Skylake, I now have a spare i7 4770s along with 8gb RAM, mobo, Samsung 840 120gb EVO, PSU ... I basically have everything.

I searched my basement and found a forgotten case as well.

Enter Lian Li PC-TU100.







I remember having my old main rig in this case. But I had to ditch the case because the temp was pushing my limit. It was NOT stable in 80 ~ 90c range. I thought I ditched the case but it was apparently in my basement.















... The CPU cooler was too tall. For f's sake, it's damn too tall !

Well, anyway, I hooked the PSU up for now to test it. Its OS will be Fedora 23.











This was my first time installing Fedora on a SSD. Until tonight, I always installed Fedora on HDD.

The installation speed was even faster than Windows 10. It took only, like what, 2 or 3 minutes?

Did quick system and repo update and installed lm_sensors and Blender to stress-test the rig. The result is alright. CPU temp was maxed out at mid-60s.  But I will need to change the cooler for something even smaller, so I expect CPU temp to go up.

Overall though, it will work.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 4, 2016)

I've been considering some changes to my rendering rig. I want to make it small and did some searches on Google.

After an hour and half, this is what I've come up with.

Enter Asus H81T/CSM





This is a thin client mobo that has been discontinued. I am able to pick this up from one of Canadian retailers for very cheap. It's in clearance sale. This mobo features mSATA slot as well as DC power-in port. I already have several 120gb mSATA SSDs. I will have to purchase an Intel power brick to power this but this gets rid of the need to have a big and bulky PSU in a case.

If I use this mobo, there will be very little wires inside of a case. Fan wires, USB, and front header wires will be all there are.

Now, the case. Enter Wesena ST F7C-Evo-Silver.
This is a pure aluminum HTPC chassis. It's not cheap but I am a big lover of aluminum cases.










Right now, this is in a planning stage, so nothing is set in stone. But I an leaning this way.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 8, 2016)

alucasa...

I've used one of these Streacom cases before that I picked up at Perfect Home Theater.  It's a very nice quality case.  I just used a PicoPSU and I was on my way.

Saw you're using a Samuel 17(HUGE fan of this cooler)....Prolimatech started making pretty nice 140mm x 15mm fans for these last year.  They're dead silent and still move quite a bit of air.  The come in white or black.

Click Here

I also noticed you're using one of these smaller Silverstone PSU's.  Everyone seems to like them, but I don't have any experience with them.  How is the noise profile on these?  Any problems with high-pitch whining?

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## alucasa (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the slim fan link. I will get a few. It would certainly save more space.

I currently own 4 of Silverstone SFX PSU. My oldest one is in its 7th year. So far, none has failed on me. I also have more of those in others' machines I built. None has failed me, so I swear by these cute PSU.
I haven't noticed any high pitch whining. My main rig is probably the only one that could put on load and it hasn't produced any annoying sound but my main rig pulls 200w at max during rendering, so I can only put on less than 50% stress of its capacity.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 10, 2016)

alucasa....

Thanks for the reply.  I'll be checking into these a little more.  I like the size!

Best,

LC


----------



## alucasa (Jan 20, 2016)

I ordered the Asus mobo mentioned above along with 8gb laptop RAM.



 

... Only to find out later that my laptop 120w 19v adapter head won't fit. And FSP intel DC 19v 120w adapter would cost me additional 80 CAD (tax included) + 12 CAD shipping from CA, USA from Newegg.

Got pissed at the mounting cost and decided to find a slim CPU cooler instead.



 


 


 


 
It's lucky that this build does not require a dedicated GPU because the heatsink blocks the PCI-E slot.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 20, 2016)

nice, btw you looks like a fan of lian li or something like lian li style


----------



## alucasa (Jan 20, 2016)

I like silver hair brushed aluminum cases. And Lian Li happens to be the most affordable. And I am also a minimalist. Aluminum cases tend to be minimalist in design due to the nature of metal.

My goals in building PC is

1. Make it as compact as possible
2. While retaining stock performance
3. While being energy efficient

That means no OCing.


----------



## NumberCruncher (Sep 21, 2016)

Did you ever figure out why the 850 EVO M.2 would not be recognized?


----------



## alucasa (Sep 21, 2016)

NumberCruncher said:


> Did you ever figure out why the 850 EVO M.2 would not be recognized?



The mobo apparently supports only PCI-E M.2. Mine is SATA M.2.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 21, 2016)

alucasa said:


> ... Only to find out later that my laptop 120w 19v adapter head won't fit. And FSP intel DC 19v 120w adapter would cost me additional 80 CAD (tax included) + 12 CAD shipping from CA, USA from Newegg.
> 
> Got pissed at the mounting cost and decided to find a slim CPU cooler instead.


Did you order a Power brick already?
If an adapter doesn't fit, look for a suitable laptop brick with the correct specifications, and the correct O.D and I.D. plug.
The plug has to be an exact fit, the Amps can be close enough, although preferably not over spec.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 21, 2016)

Very nice man! love all your builds, I have a soft spot for these small itx builds. 

I just built a itx system and I love it!.


----------



## alucasa (Sep 21, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Did you order a Power brick already?
> If an adapter doesn't fit, look for a suitable laptop brick with the correct specifications, and the correct O.D and I.D. plug.
> The plug has to be an exact fit, the Amps can be close enough, although preferably not over spec.



Um, this build is fairly old. Dec 17 2015 is thread start date after all. All things are set and dusted.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sorry, I only looked at your last reply date.


----------



## alucasa (Sep 21, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Sorry, I only looked at your last reply date.



It's ok. Someone bumped it.


----------

